# yahoo mail in rediff mail box



## spp_itim (Nov 28, 2007)

Friends,
I have e-mail accounts on Yahoo and rediff. I want to receive my Yahoo mail in rediff mail box as sometimes yahoo does not open on slow internet connection. Is there any way so that I can receive and send my yahoo mails using rediff mail account?
Thanks in adnvance!


----------



## praka123 (Nov 28, 2007)

the best thing is to switch ur connxn to use opendns for faster resolving.yahoo too will be a bit faster.
*welcome.opendns.com


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 28, 2007)

@spp_itim

If you have a .co.in Account then you would have the forward option enabled  so whats ur address ??


----------



## spp_itim (Nov 28, 2007)

@Choto Cheeta
It is ******@yahoo.com


----------



## spp_itim (Nov 29, 2007)

Any there to help!!!


----------



## Batistabomb (Nov 29, 2007)

up to my knowledge there is no such mechanism except making it fast using open DNS or optimize your TCP using Tune-up utilities software or try all the techniques which makes dial-up faster,how can two email servers can be so friendly ?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 29, 2007)

spp_itim said:
			
		

> Any there to help!!!



you need to pay yahoo to enable the POP3 / Forwarding acess on a .com account... on co.in account (India) its free  else where u have to pay


----------



## spp_itim (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks to all for help. I will try to either boost up my connexion or switch to yahoo.co.in.


----------

